# CSX Train #2560



## JRE313 (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a 9 Exposure HDR.
Really Hope you Enjoy this. 
I think this is one of my better ones!


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like it's slanted down to the left a little but, aside from that, I dig it...


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 12, 2012)

It looks great to me.  Like Steve said, a little wonky on the left side, but truth be told most people won't notice it.


----------



## Ftn (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice!

I like everything, everything but the contrail and the trees. The contrail confuses your vanishing point, and the trees hide the line of poles marching off to the sunset...


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 12, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> It looks great to me.  Like Steve said, a little wonky on the left side, but truth be told most people won't notice it.



Really?

That was actually the very _first _thing I noticed...


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 12, 2012)

I really really wish it were level. It's at that awkward "not level, but not slanted enough to look artistic or intentional" point.

Other than that, I'm a big fan of this one. Looks painterly. Great work on the processing.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 12, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> zombiemann said:
> 
> 
> > It looks great to me.  Like Steve said, a little wonky on the left side, but truth be told most people won't notice it.
> ...



Apart from my photography one of my hobbies is magic/slight of hand.  One of the hardest lessons I have learned over many years is to be able to set aside my experience and see things through the eye on the uninitiated. To my eye things are brutally obvious, because I have the benefit of training and experience, to my audience they are astounding.  

Art is much the same way.  Most non photographers won't notice the slight flaws in composition that you or I would.  Perhaps I could have worded it better, but I stand by the sentiment behind it.


----------



## protoman_2k (Aug 12, 2012)

The processing is spot on - goes well with the theme.


----------



## KongKurs (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, I wish trains like that would just be around for me to photograph in Denmark.. Sadly, they're not.
The composition and processing is killer, maybe would've toned the sky a bit down, processwise, or layered in the normal exposure a bit, but not necessarily.

The colours in the sky seems a bit off to me, a bit magenta on the left and too yellow on the right. I would've made a selective color adjustment layer to correct this. Also in the foreground on the left there's a vibrant yellow glow..

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 13, 2012)

This looks awesome. I'm pretty untrained so I don't really notice anything being unlevel, ha, something I should learn I suppose. Oh, and zombiemann, I do some magic too! Now, I'm curious, what do you mean by 9 exposures? 9 different pictures? What did you change to get the different exposures?


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 14, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> This looks awesome. I'm pretty untrained so I don't really notice anything being unlevel, ha, something I should learn I suppose. Oh, and zombiemann, I do some magic too! Now, I'm curious, what do you mean by 9 exposures? 9 different pictures? What did you change to get the different exposures?



When he says 9 exposures it means he stacked 9 individual images taken at different exposure levels to make the pic you see above.  On my T2i (His should be pretty close to the same method since he shoots with a T3i) I can set a bracket to take 3 shots in rapid succession at varying exposure.  the 3 images are a "neutral" and 1 exposed light and 1 dark.  To get the other 6 he most likely set up for another set with the "neutral" a step higher and another with it set a step lower and shot a bracket at each.


----------



## jaguaraz (Aug 14, 2012)

I sure like this picture.   I think the processing is superb.  I agree with a previous poster that you might want to clone out the contrail since it is a bit distracting.  Overall though- Great wow factor!


----------



## mykez (Aug 26, 2012)

This is amazing!

I love everything about this piece.

I really really want my photos to come out like this but they never do, no where near!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 26, 2012)

Yup one of your best. This would make a nice series of train pics with this kind of processing. As pointed out previously the problem I see is the slant to the left you seem to get with every image. Ive straightened this so you can see what we mean.


----------

